# I'm so Excited!



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

The van is packed and I thought I would post before I head off to bed.
We are going away tomorrow for two nights. This will be our first trip away since early Feb before G's surgery.

We are hoping to head to the west coast, possibly Roundstone in Connemara, and are happy,happy, happy to be on the road again.

On another related note, when I parked my car in Trim today, there was an Autosleepers Symbol parked nearby, sliding door open and a couple enjoying a cup of tea.

Well, I could hardly walk by without saying hello, friendly (nosy!) person that I am, so I did say hi and they were a couple from England having a two week holiday in Ireland. Had a little peek in their van, gave them helpful directions and wished them a happy holiday. It just made me more delighted to be going off tomorrow.
Talk sometime after the weekend, have a great weekend if you are going out and pray that the rain stops here  

Ca


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Have a great time Ca, will miss ya in chatroom!!!

PS. Guess what?? Sunny here!!!!!


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Cath.
Hope you have a great time. 
Sunny here all day hope it last. 
Babysitting this weekend.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

enjoy your trip Ca,the suns out with a vengence this morning


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Enjoy CA 

J


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Have a good one Ca! wooo hoo we off to Flamborough - enjoy!!!!

Greenie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good news ! May the sun shine on you and the roads be empty.

G


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well just back from the trip to the west.
Friday was a beautiful day for travelling, the sun shone all day, and we left at 6.40am and travelled at our leisure across the country. We arrived in Roundstone at lunch time, and it was stunning as Connemara always is. We went to Dog's Bay and had a beautiful few hours on the beach, flying the kites and pottering around. It was hard to believe the weather forecast for the next day!!

Next Day!! We woke early to the sound of rain hammering on the roof of the van. We eventually got up, did all the 'morning stuff' and soon the rain stopped and we went onto the beach again.. It was much windier than Friday and we took the smaller kite. I nearly had my small finger amputated when a gust pulled the kite out to sea. Greg took over and was pulled airborne and tossed around the beach. We both have a few bruises, but had a lot of fun.

We decided to head inland as the forecast was so bad, and we drove to the north shore of Lough Corrib, an area we hadn't been to before. It was stunning even in the heavy rain. We eventually ended up in the village of Cong, Co Mayo, (where the Quiet Man film was made) and we parked in a quiet corner of the street, under some trees. It rained and rained and then it rained and rained even more. 

We left there this morning, it was still raining and eventually it stopped about an hour into the drive.

Any downsides? I lost one of my new Ecco sandles  We developed a crack in the exhaust, and we have a small water stain under one of the windows in the high-top section of the van.

First time we have ever had any problems. That will teach me to be so smug about the van when I am in the chat room  

Otherwise we had a great time, and it was great to be away again. I slept like a log, much better than I do at home, and am looking forward to going away again asap

Ca


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> Well just back from the trip to the west.
> Friday was a beautiful day for travelling, the sun shone all day, and we left at 6.40am and travelled at our leisure across the country. We arrived in Roundstone at lunch time, and it was stunning as Connemara always is. We went to Dog's Bay and had a beautiful few hours on the beach, flying the kites and pottering around. It was hard to believe the weather forecast for the next day!!
> 
> Next Day!! We woke early to the sound of rain hammering on the roof of the van. We eventually got up, did all the 'morning stuff' and soon the rain stopped and we went onto the beach again.. It was much windier than Friday and we took the smaller kite. I nearly had my small finger amputated when a gust pulled the kite out to sea. Greg took over and was pulled airborne and tossed around the beach. We both have a few bruises, but had a lot of fun.
> ...


Nice to hear it Ca


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Know how you feel  

We're off on Thursday for a few days, first time since last September due to the boss being unable to travel. However, she is now getting over her operation and we're having a trial run to check everything is OK.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Ca,glad you enjoyed your weekend despite the itty weather,I was sat at home watching the rain wishing I was away in the van,its a much nicer sound off the roof than off your windows at home!


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Cath
Glad that you enjoyed your trip out. Was on the road on Friday all day and was on the look out for you. 
We love Gorteen Bay and Dogs bay. We went there ever year, last 2 weeks in August when kids were young. Have lovely memories of it. Climbing mountain was the big one every year and writting our names on the rocks at the top.
You be off every weekend from now on.
Enjoy.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Nora,
Amazing that we end up in places that have so much meaning to your family.

Ca


----------

